# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Bluegrass Festival in Meadville PA

## multidon

The Bluegrass festival was finally in this morning' paper. The reason it is so hard to get information on this is the organizers do virtually no publicity- no Web site, no flyers. Everyone who is interested in it just seems to magically know about it. It will indeed be held on Friday, Saturday, Sunday Jan. 20-23 at the Day's Inn Meadville PA. No exact hours were given. 20 bands participating. Church St. Blues, Road Apple Ridge, Grover and the Nighthawks, Grasstains, Hershel Blevins and South 79, MT Harmony, Earth Angle, Sweet Clover, Mixed Emotions, Well Strung, Long Journey Home, John Fisher and Cowpatty, Midnight Drive, Backwoods Bluegrass, Tiger Maple, Mathison Family Pride, Wildwood Express, Hidden Drive, Full House, Red Dust Mountain Boys, Limited Edition, and Kickin Grass. The festival itself is free. Donations are accepted for the local Hospice. There is also a 50/50 drawing, a quilt raffle, and a guitar raffle to benefit Hospice. The jamming opportunities are outside the festival in the hotel itself. According to the paper, the jam sessions go on all night. You don't have to be in one of the bands. Just show up with your instrument and if the room door is open and a jam is going on you are welcome to join in. Gotta love some of those band names!

----------


## Canoedad

Thanks for the heads up.  I guess it's this upcoming Friday-Sunday, Jan 20-23?

I've got family coming, Doh!

----------


## multidon

Sorry. Did not include the dates. I have edited my post. It is Jan 20-23rd.

----------


## William Smith

> Sorry. Did not include the dates. I have edited my post. It is Jan 20-23rd.


Yes it is a good time,,,I played there a few years ago with Backwoods Bluegrass,,jams go on all nite long, Some fine pickers go and play,,pretty fun,,I wish they would get a website or somethin goin! and an A+ is that its a free be/charity :Grin:

----------


## Al Hagensen

Hi, Can you help with more location info.? I'm in North N.J.

----------


## Ed Goist

_'Bluegrass festival to heat up winter next weekend'_ By Ryan Smith, _Meadville Tribune_ 15 January 2012 edition

Location: Days Inn, 18360 Conneaut Lake Road, Meadville, PA 16335

----------


## Al Hagensen

Thanks for the Info. looked it up and about 5+ hrs. away from me! I'll wait for something closer,Al

----------

